

Debug EcmaScript 6 on the fly - masterNoda
http://s-a.github.io/iron-node/iron-node__es6__lg.jpg

======
masterNoda
Just found this via twitter at [https://github.com/s-a/iron-
node](https://github.com/s-a/iron-node). awesomo!

